# George Byrd



## CByrd (Apr 29, 2008)

Hello my name is Clinton Earl Byrd, born September 1st, 1972. I am the son of George Earl Byrd. I am looking for any information on my father and any family members. George and my mother divorced when I was 3 and my stepfather denied George any involvement in my life and it wasn't until I was 12 that I found out my stepfather was just that, my stepfather. Even after the fact my mother and stepfather made no effort to give me an opportunity to know my real father. To make a long story short I was 3 years too late in finding him. I am looking for any information on him or any relatives that I may have.  Thank you for any help.


----------



## 14 Kempo (Apr 30, 2008)

Sorry I can't help you with your search for information, good luck!


----------



## terryl965 (Apr 30, 2008)

Welcome and enjoy


----------



## IcemanSK (Apr 30, 2008)

Sorry, I don't know the name. Why do you think you'd find info on him here?


----------



## MBuzzy (Apr 30, 2008)

Good luck with the search.


----------



## arnisador (Apr 30, 2008)

Sorry, I don't know anything about it. Good luck!


----------



## Jack Meower (Apr 30, 2008)

Greetings and good luck!


----------



## jukado1 (May 1, 2008)

Mr. Byrd:  I don't know if is of any value, There was a gentleman by that name who was one of Tak Kabota's top karate fighters in the 70/80 s here in southern California, While I never met him, I did see him compete in some of the local karate tournaments, Good luck in finding what your looking for.


----------



## Catalyst (May 1, 2008)

Here's a July 1971 Issue of Karate Illustrated that has an article authored by George Byrd.

http://cgi.ebay.com/7-71-KARATE-MAG...photoQQcmdZViewItemQQ_trksidZp1742.m153.l1262

Good Luck in your Search


----------

